# Linux Compatibility won't build



## galliar (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,

I have the following configuration:  

Freebsd - 7.2 x64
memory - 8gig
disk - 3ter
Processor - Phenom 3 core

When I do a: make install in the /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f9 I get the error message:


```
===>  linux_base-f9-9 compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2 is not supported, please use 2.6.16.
```

I read the doc and searched the forums and can't find anything about this.  Has anybody else ran into this?  Does anybody know the solution?

I love this OS, Virtual box built fine.  Now all I need is flash and sun java and Redhat gets pitched!

Regards,

Randy.


----------



## crsd (Nov 28, 2009)

Check /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------



## galliar (Nov 28, 2009)

*Upgrade doesn't solve problem.*

Hello,

Thanks for the reply.  I guess I am somewhat dense.  I don't see anything that helps me in this file.  I did just upgrade the ports, but it doesn't solve the problem.

Regards,

Randy.


----------



## Bunyan (Nov 28, 2009)

```
~#: echo 'compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16' >> /etc/sysctl.conf
```
Then:

```
~#:sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
~#: cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/ && make install clean
```
8.0-RELEASE has compat.linux.osrelease:2.6.16 set by default.


----------



## crsd (Nov 28, 2009)

@ galliar: sorry for too short answer then, check 20090401 entry in UPDATING, and other linux_base related entries.


----------



## galliar (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thank you for the Help*

Thank you for the help you guys.  The helps greatly.  Sometimes us newbies just need a nudge.

Regards,

Randy.


----------

